# Trying to figure out what kind of fish...



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

My LFS (aquatics and exotics in cincy) recently got in a fish that is freshwater, poisonous, and only eats very little. It's a bottom-dweller. any ideas?? (i was thinking that the word "gold" is in the name)


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

there is a poisonous catfish.. nasty looking thing.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

a picture would be great


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Rhombo said:


> My LFS (aquatics and exotics in cincy) recently got in a fish that is freshwater, poisonous, and only eats very little. It's a bottom-dweller. any ideas?? (i was thinking that the word "gold" is in the name)


For christ sake why are you asking people who did not see it,
then use a common name (sort of, Maybe) expecting an anwser.
I sware you people are beyond leeches at times, I have a damn good idea
what fish it is, I'll be damned if I tell you, you give no discription
of the fish at all,

Freshwater, poisonous, Bottom dweller, that possably could have the name gold in it and eats little
well OK, that could be some 150 or so species,
Anyone that tells you what this fish is is an idiot.

( and is it poisonous or venomous there is a big difference between the two)


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Rhombo said:
> 
> 
> > My LFS (aquatics and exotics in cincy) recently got in a fish that is freshwater, poisonous, and only eats very little. It's a bottom-dweller. any ideas?? (i was thinking that the word "gold" is in the name)
> ...








































poly you are the man


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Rhombo said:
> 
> 
> > My LFS (aquatics and exotics in cincy) recently got in a fish that is freshwater, poisonous, and only eats very little. It's a bottom-dweller. any ideas?? (i was thinking that the word "gold" is in the name)
> ...


 someone is having a bad day!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

It is true a little bit of work can produce most awsire pretty easy.....at any raite check out a stone fish


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

puffer fish are poisonous


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> puffer fish are poisonous


 no way









man Poly must have had a bad day. i know what will cheer you right up









_*Clearing Throat*_

lalala

mememem


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

hum has the word gold in it. It must be one of those killer gold fish


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > puffer fish are poisonous
> ...


 only if you eat them though


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

yeah like in the Simpsons except Homer's load of fat helped absorb the poison and save his life lol

Damn ploy just







that kid


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> yeah like in the Simpsons except Homer's load of fat helped absorb the poison and save his life lol
> 
> Damn ploy just
> 
> ...












im starting to like poly


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Not having a bad day just stating the obvious bluntly,
there is no way to positivly ID this fish,

Better just not to ID it, then be totally wrong,
and anybody who says they do know what it is has no clue 
and is just tossing out something just for the sake of it.

(Innes wins the plastic paperclip award for getting the difference
between Poisonous and venomous)

(B-P ins the purple paperclip for getting one part of the name
or at least somewhere to start)

Now kiddies start your Google, do some research.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i know what it is. i know what it is and im not telling









i dont know what it is :rasp:


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

hmm its poisonous and has the word gold. only 1 thing comes to mind, gold-fish!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

boxer said:


> hmm its poisonous and has the word gold. only 1 thing comes to mind, gold-fish!


 dont underestimate the power of the glodfish man. i had some ones and they were killing all of my cycling fish.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

sorry about all of the post

but dosent this count as flaming newbies. i mean he is new and proboly dosnt know much about fish. so lay off a little and lets try to point (or give) him the right direction (fish) ok

i not telling u what to do but comon guy lets try to be abit nice k


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

The guy at the LFS told me it was the only poisonous freshwater fish. If that were true (which i'm guessing it isn't), it would be pretty easy to ID this fish. i didn't mean to offend anyone... geez...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Rhombo said:


> The guy at the LFS told me it was the only poisonous freshwater fish. If that were true (which i'm guessing it isn't), it would be pretty easy to ID this fish. i didn't mean to offend anyone... geez...


 not withoput a pic or description......


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2003)

Rhombo said:


> The guy at the LFS told me it was the only poisonous freshwater fish.


 Was it really ugly looking. Flat face, looked frog-like?

Some people say freshwater toad fish are venomous or have venom in the spines on their fins, but I don't know how true that is.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

damn poly as a forum leader u really didnt have to flame the new guy like that all u ahd to say was the same thing u said but a nicer way thats 2 threads i read in a row(snakehead thread by emjay) where u were way outta like IMO take a valium smoke a blunt whatever but be cordial at tyhe least bro i respect u but this sh*t is crazy relax bro ur to good of a guy with non p fishes to be actin like this


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> damn poly as a forum leader u really didnt have to flame the new guy like that all u ahd to say was the same thing u said but a nicer way thats 2 threads i read in a row(snakehead thread by emjay) where u were way outta like IMO take a valium smoke a blunt whatever but be cordial at tyhe least bro i respect u but this sh*t is crazy relax bro ur to good of a guy with non p fishes to be actin like this


 I'm no longer a mod or forum leader ETC. here

I'm not flaming anyone, thats not my nature, I hope to
help people the best I can, that though is a two way street.

I'm sorry if you do not like the fact I tend to be blunt and to the point,
sometimes it needs to be done.

I can not and really
can anyone anwser what fish this is with the info given?

People you have to give info not just it's a Brown fish with fins,
I can't help you with that, Nor really can anyone
I think I was being very truthfull and honest
in saying I can't, nor can others

How many are led way off by listening to advice written to abstract posts,
Information is in detail, the better detail you give the more likly you get
accurate information.

Show me a pic I have that sucker nailed, give me a bit better discription I'll
try my best, tell me it's a brown fish I can not even begin to give you an anwser.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

polypterus - i feel your pain. answering the same questions and dealing with the vauge and wrong posts wears on you. that's why i hardly ever come here anymore.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

hey Poly

i found this neat fish. it is likes to eat food. can you tell me what it is









now see nobody can answer that.it was alright of poly to become just a tad over the egde with that.









but poly what kind of fish is this :rasp:

the one i told you about :rasp:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

it's the notorious jack ass fish


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

so sweet lu your last post serves what pupose?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Well this is geeting over blown

so heres a pic of the fishy
That first comes to mind








Vespicula depressifrons, actually a brackish water fish,
they will only live in freshwater for a short time, or while very young.

Only other guess would be one of the Toadfish (Stonefish)
Batrachus sp. or some other Batrachoididae


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> so sweet lu your last post serves what pupose?


 none but trying to show how you have to be more specic when trying to id a fish. it is very hard and you just cant say it eats flakes and expect a good answer.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Well this is geeting over blown
> 
> so heres a pic of the fishy
> That first comes to mind
> ...


 that thing looks like a mangled Tiger Oscar


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Not a cichlid very different fish, common name is typically
Waspfish, they are related to the saltwater lionfishes


----------

